# Full Containment Drop Away Rests



## Mab867 (Feb 4, 2012)

How many archers have one or more of these types of rests? I have been thinking of trying one out. I have used a drop away rest for some time, but like the 'advantages' of using a full containment rest. At least so far as I have read. I have been looking at a Trophy Taker X-Treme FC SL Drop-Away Arrow Rest. What are some opinions on this and other rests that are similar? Thanks.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

I have 2 prong type rests and one containment drop away. I see no difference in accuracy between the two types of rests, but the prong type, while good for target shooting, may cause heartbreak when hunting, since an arrow can easily fall off the rest at the wrong moment.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Ditto to what jigmaster said.
I haven't tried the trophy taker but would bet it's good.I have tried a few others and have twice come back to the QAD Ultra(Quality Archery Designs).Line the bars with moleskin and it's the quietest and most foolproof I've tried.It's easy to 'load' since it's 'open' til the arrow is placed,then can be closed when you wish-if you wish with your thumb.And vice-versa if you want to easily and quietly remove the arrow.Hard to explain that til you actually see it.Do a search on it and you'll find it.Worth checking out IMO.Best of both worlds since you can shoot it either way-open or enclosed.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's a bit of info on them from someone other than the company.
http://www.huntersfriend.com/products/r ... review.htm


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i debated on the Trophy Taker and the QAD. decided on the TT but i don't remember why?? have had no issues with it. its not a (full containment rest as it load from the top but the bow would have to be upside down for an arrow to fall off. 
either rest should be fine.


----------

